# فرصة لدراسة الماجستير فى الهندسة الطبية فى ليبيا



## م التحبو (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتى الاعزاء اعضاء منتدى الهندسة الطبية 
تم وبحمدالله افتتاح قسم الهندسة الطبية باكاديمية الدراسات العليا بطرابلس الغرب
وذللك لمنح الاجازة العليا الماجستير فى الهندسة الطبية فى عدد من التخصصات 
ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم زيارة موقع الاكاديمية
www.alacademia.org
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.الدمشقي (6 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز ومرحبا بك


----------



## katanoma (25 يونيو 2006)

شكراً أخي العزيز وادامكم الله...


----------



## eng_hazem123 (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## aboabaad (27 يونيو 2006)

على ماأظن هذه أول جامعة عربية تمنح درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الطبية 
سأفكر بهذا الموضوع بجدية 
فرصة رائعة اذا تم قبولي 
دعواتكم


----------



## م التحبو (1 يوليو 2006)

*موقع متعلق بالقسم*

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموقع يوجد فيه معلومات تفصيلية عن قسم الهندسة الطبية بالاكاديمية
www.bmed-aca.org
ونتمى من الاخوا متصفحى الموقع ابدا الراى حول الموقع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع قيد الدراسة والاستفسار


----------



## TO BE (6 سبتمبر 2006)

تقصد البكالوريوس ولا الماجستير !!


----------



## hassane74 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الفاضل كيف يمكن الدراسة والحصول علي الماجستير من ليبيا


----------



## م التحبو (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء يوجد بالموقع شرح كافى عن كيفية الدراسة


----------



## علاء1981 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هي اللغة المعنمدة للتدريس في ليبيا 
عربي انكليزي ام فرنسي
شكرا


----------



## م التحبو (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اللغة المعتمدة هى اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هل هناك برنامج للدكتوراه في هذه الجامعة؟؟


----------



## م التحبو (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لا للاسف لاتوجد امكانية لدراسة الدكتوراه


----------



## saidat (30 نوفمبر 2006)

merci
merci merci 
merci merci merci
merci merci 
merci


----------



## نورالاسراء (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

مشكور على هذه المعلومه


----------

